# Ad bar for Deal Maker



## RDS_SATX (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm new to the site and I'm wondering if any one else has that annoying advertising bar going across the screen and if you know how to remove it?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RDS_SATX said:


> I'm new to the site and I'm wondering if any one else has that annoying advertising bar going across the screen and if you know how to remove it?


Yea it's kinda annoying but if it wasn't for the ads the site wouldn't be here.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Its much better than sitting through commercials yes?


----------

